# Rick Tucci Demo



## MJS (Feb 8, 2011)

[yt]51begWtuKeQ[/yt]


----------



## K831 (May 31, 2011)

I'm usually impressed by his stuff. He has some pretty good ideas, and a very broad range of exposure and experience. 

two guys just opened up a new school here in my area. One trained for many years with Rick at his Princeton academy, and the other trained for a long time with Inosanto at his academy, as well as others. 

I'm very interested to make it out there and see what they have going on.


----------

